# Hunting deer with a spear?



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Is it legal to hunt deer with a spear? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

It's only illegal if you're caught.

If it is legal make sure you video tape this...


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Not legal.

Here is a link to the guide if you want to look it up or have other questions:

http://www.statehuntandfishregs.com/MIHUNT2011/


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Too bad. We could argue about whether wood or carbon make better shafts


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

One thing i have always wanted to do is take a deer with a speer!!! But will prolly never legaly be able too....

And skibum= wood all the way!!!!!


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

With a Rage 2 blade point with an 8inch cutting diameter. :lol:


----------



## Jeef (Mar 5, 2011)

Atlatls are legal in some states.

http://www.thudscave.com/petroglyphs/atlatlstatelaws.htm

Jeef


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

There is a guy on youtube that films himself killing deer with a spear, its extremely graphic but kind of intriguing at the same time. I'm 99% positive it's legal in whatever state he hunts. (I think Ohio)


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

I lived in Alabama for a few years and it is legal there.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

putzy said:


> I lived in Alabama for a few years and it is legal there.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


So is marrying your sisters mom!:tdo12:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

boomer_x7 said:


> One thing i have always wanted to do is take a deer with a speer!!! But will prolly never legaly be able too....
> 
> And skibum= wood all the way!!!!!


You can hunt deer with a spear or knife in Hawaii.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

There is a video out there of Jarred Allen of the Minnesota Vikings killing an elk with a spear from up in a tree.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

On the show "relentless pursuit' Tim Wells killed hogs and bison with a spear from the ground.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I prefer killing them with a combination of the Three Stooges eye poke, and the Vulcan death grip.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I like the five pointed palm heart exploding technique. Now that's close in hunting. Everyone says they like using archery equipment to get up close. Bunch of wimps.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It's only illegal if you're caught.
> 
> If it is legal make sure you video tape this...


I like the way you think. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

cool!!! next year i"m going too duct tape
my buck knife, to a wooden shaft and 
rambo them....lol


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Feb 16, 2011)

Ive always wanted 2 be barried in a pile of carrots with a machette:yikes:. But that would be considered illegal baiting. lol


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

I admit to watching a few anime videos when I was young.....but I have always thought about taking a deer with my samurai sword. I mean a 15' stand and they walk right under ya.....time the jump and cut right and you might only sprain an ankle.lol of course I think....
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

flying wasp said:


> So is marrying your sisters mom!:tdo12:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------

